# ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen



## smoker (2 April 2011)

Hallo Foris,
leider habe ich am nun Post vom Amtsgericht bekommen. Ich habe verloren, muss diese fade Rechnung von Nexnet/RA Mengede bezahlen.
Es geht um die Sache von dem Link.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...haedigt-suche-dringend-tarife-von-2007-a.html

Ich hoffe bei dem wunderschönen Biergartenwetter ist doch jemand hier der mir weiter helfen kann.

Gut, ich hatte halt keine Beweise wie ich an den Anbieter Flashnet geraten bin aber das zählt beim Amtsgericht gar nix. 
Tatsache war, ich hatte nie die Zugangsdaten von Flashnet angewählt, wusste ja gar nicht dass ich bei denen gelandet war, 
Wie mir dann Tarife zugerechnet wurden bleibt ein Flashnet-Geheimnis da die Tarife von Uhrzeit, Benutzername und Kennwort abhängig waren.

Was ich schon fast beschämend finde war, das Amtsgericht hat den EVN von Nexnet anerkannt weil es für dieses Prüfprotokoll nach 3 Jahren zu spät war. Das macht einen EVN aber nicht korrekter und der ist falsch.

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Ich gebe zu ich hatte noch nie so eine Situation, bin kein Typ der Schulden macht.
Auf dem Schreiben von der Anwaltskanzlei ist keine Bankverbindung aufgefürt. 
Bezahle ich jetzt an das Amtsgericht? 
Am liebsten würde ich diesen verdammten Verein anzeigen aber ohne Moos nix los.
Nexnet hat ein Heer von Anwälten.


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

Mist.



> Nexnet hat ein Heer von Anwälten.


Die auch nur mit Wasser kochen.Hattest Du Dich anwaltlich vertreten lassen?

Liegt der Streitwert/Hauptforderung über 600 Euro? Dann wäre Berufung möglich.
Wie soll der Tarif einbezogen worden sein? Anscheinsbeweis der automatisierten Abrechnung? Anschein wegen abgelaufener 8-Wochenfrist des §45i TKG?
Kannst Du die Entscheidung anonymisiert zur Verfügung stellen? Auch wenns schief gegangen ist kann man ja aus der Sache lernen.

Zahlungen gehen  nicht an das Gericht sondern die Gegenseite, die Zinsen kannst Du unter Basiszinssatz.de ausrechnen. Wenn Du nicht zügig zahlst haben die noch den Spass einer Zwangsvollstreckung.


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



smoker schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich diesen verdammten Verein


Das ist das letzte, was Sinn machen würde. Auch wenn du das Urteil nun als ungerecht empfindest, so überlege doch mal - einer verliert zumeist immer oder man vergleicht sich eben.


----------



## smoker (2 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



> Die auch nur mit Wasser kochen.Hattest Du Dich anwaltlich vertreten lassen?


Nein, leider nicht. Ich bin von der Sache regelrecht überrollt worden.
Weihnachtspost wurde irgendwo im Haus in den Briefkasten gesteckt und ich habe das ganze Zeug nebst anderen Briefen viel zu spät bekommen.

Ein Anwalt hätte anders argumentiert. Ich weiß, alles ist eine Frage der Definition. 
Leider ist die Hauptforderung, ohne Zinsen, um die 500 Euro. Für mich ein Vermögen das ich gar nicht habe.
Die Kanzlei hat schon eine Anzeige in Erwägung gezogen weil ich den Batzen GEld nicht auf einmal hinlegen kann. Dabei dachte ich ja ich gehe über einen preisgünstigen Anbieter ins Netz.

Nein, Anzeige mache ich nicht, habe ja keinen Rechtsbeistand.
Vielleicht scanne ich morgen mal das URteil ein. Jetzt habe ich gar keinen Nerv mehr dafür.

Das mit dem TKG §45i und der 8 Wochen Frist soll es doch angeblich gar nicht geben. 
Das haben schon die Verbraucherschützer gerügt dass diese Frist nicht zumutbar ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:21:12 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:15:59 ----------

Das habe ich noch vergessen.
Mindestens 20 Tage auf diesem EVN können nicht stimmen weil ich da schon über einen anderen I by call Anbieter ins Netz gegangen bin.
Ich hatte zum Glück noch die Tel.Rechnungen aus 2007 gefunden wo diese Posten drauf stehen.
Aber auch das hat das Gericht nicht interessiert.
Dieser ominöse EVN, der ansonsten keinerlei Aussagekraft hat, überzeugte den Richter.


----------



## Heiko (3 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass Du etwas schlecht beraten warst...


----------



## smoker (4 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

ich war gar nicht beraten.
Bin immer noch geschockt über das Urteil vom Amtsgericht.
Als Verbraucher ist man wirklich das A*****och.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:59:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:57:37 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> doch mal - einer verliert zumeist immer



das empfinde ich so verachtend wie das Urteil.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



smoker schrieb:


> das empfinde ich so verachtend wie das Urteil.


Verachtend hat der das aber bestimmt nicht gemeint sondern eher als Erbsenzähler. Man geht nicht vor Gericht ohne der erforderlichen Beratung, es sei denn man ist erfahren genug und kann sich selbst sachlich wehren.


----------



## smoker (8 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

Hallo,
mein Scanner funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Ist wohl zu lange herum gestanden und alt ist er auch.
Na ja, 
wenn ich an die ganze Geschichte denke dann krampft sich bei mir alles zusammen.
Mich wundert es nicht mehr dass solche Betrüger mit derartigen Machenschaften agieren können.
Bei dieser Rechtsprechung.


----------



## sascha (8 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



> mein Scanner funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Ist wohl zu lange herum gestanden und alt ist er auch.



Wie schade. Wäre sehr interessant gewesen...


----------



## smoker (8 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

wenn ich mich von der ganzen Sch*** erholt habe dann tippe ich mal die wichtigsen Passagen ab.
Ich glaube der Richter hatte was gegen mich weil ich mich wirklich sehr schwer getan habe mit dem ganzen schriftlichen Kram.
Wäre ich ihm gegenüber gesessen dann wäre es vielleicht anders gelaufen.

Ich habe bei so etwas eine totale Schreibhemmung. Und Beweise hatte ich auch keine.
Wie will ich beweisen dass meine Zugangsdaten entweder von Callando oder Flashnet umgeschrieben wurden. Von Flashnet hatte ich weder ein Benutzername noch ein Passwort eingegeben. Kannte diesen Drecksverein ja nicht einmal.


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*

Tja, genau das ist eben der Fehler von dir gewesen. Nicht der Richter hatte was gegen dich, sondern er hatte *nichts* von dir.
Im Zivilprozess muss er nicht prüfen, ob deine Gegenseite recht hat, sondern du must ihm nur aufzeigen, sie könnte Unrecht haben. Machst du das nicht, steht für ihm fest, das du die Aussagen der Gegenseite für richtig ansiehst. Also bekommt die Gegenseite dein Geld zugesprochen 

Mit dem Urteil gegen dich, könnte die Gegenseite nun anderen gegenüber behaupten, das sie im Recht sind und das auch vom Gericht so gesehen wird und andere "Kunden" so eher zum Zahlen bewegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Mit dem Urteil gegen dich, könnte die Gegenseite nun anderen gegenüber behaupten, das sie im Recht sind und das auch vom Gericht so gesehen wird und andere "Kunden" so eher zum Zahlen bewegen.


Und wieder ein Urteil auf der Trophäenliste   mehr... 
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## smoker (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja, genau das ist eben der Fehler von dir gewesen. Nicht der Richter hatte was gegen dich, sondern er hatte *nichts* von dir.
> Im Zivilprozess muss er nicht prüfen, ob deine Gegenseite recht hat, sondern du must ihm nur aufzeigen, sie könnte Unrecht haben. Machst du das nicht, steht für ihm fest, das du die Aussagen der Gegenseite für richtig ansiehst. Also bekommt die Gegenseite dein Geld zugesprochen
> 
> Mit dem Urteil gegen dich, könnte die Gegenseite nun anderen gegenüber behaupten, das sie im Recht sind und das auch vom Gericht so gesehen wird und andere "Kunden" so eher zum Zahlen bewegen.



vielleicht liest ja noch mal jemand hier rein.
Doch, ich habe schon eine Klageerwiderung geschrieben aber mehr als dass ich nie Kunde von Flashnet war konnte ich halt nicht schreiben.

Ich schätze mal der Richter wollte die Sache schnell vom Tisch haben und wusste natürlich, da ich keinen Rechtsbeistand hatte, dass von mir der geringste Ärger zu erwarten war.
Die Anwaltskanzlei der Gegenseite machte da schon mehr her.
Was ich leider vorher nicht wusste
Man kann sich als Geringverdiener auf dem Amtsgericht kostenlos eine Rechtsberatung holen. Verdammt, mit einer forscheren Klageerwiderung hätte ich garantiert bessere Möglichkeiten gehabt.
Aber, knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.
Ich ärgere mich trotzdem immer wieder wenn ich dran denke aber hilft nix.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: ich habe verloren- ich muss zahlen*



smoker schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe schon eine Klageerwiderung geschrieben aber mehr als dass ich nie Kunde von Flashnet war konnte ich halt nicht schreiben.



Genau, mehr kontest DU nicht schreiben. Aber ein wissender des Systems (Rechtsanwalt z.B.) hätte dann noch alles was die Gegenseite auffuhr als "Falsch oder nicht wahr" bezeichnet und schon hätte die Gegenseite den Beweis antreten müssen. Das sind eben die Feinheiten... Aber nu ist es zu Spät für dich...


----------

